# Grill recommendations



## pointwithinacircle2 (Aug 30, 2015)

My current grill is functional, but disappointing. There are hot spots so some of the food burns while the rest is undercooked. I have two questions really. What do I look for in a grill, and what grill would you recommend and why.


----------



## LAMason (Aug 31, 2015)

In my opinion you can't go wrong with a Weber.  I have owned both Gas and Charcoal Weber grills.  You may also be able to find a good used one on craigslist.


----------



## Levelhead (Aug 31, 2015)

Weber


Sent from Mossy Oak Swamp Bottom.


----------



## dfreybur (Aug 31, 2015)

Do you have any interest in propane powered?  To reduce hot spots propane units can use infrared diffusers.  The fancy ones are ceramic with the gas burning in them.  The simple ones are a slotted stainless steel set of ridges.  Such a grill can grill but can not be slowed down to do low and slow BBQ.


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (Aug 31, 2015)

I currently use a propane grill.  I need to learn more about propane grills so I can make a good decision when I replace my current one.


----------



## LAMason (Sep 1, 2015)

I like Stainless Steel grates and vaporizer bars.

Checkout these sites:
http://bbq.about.com/cs/gasgrills/a/aa111597a.htm

http://grillrepair.hubpages.com/hub/weber-grill-parts

 http://www.weber.com/grills/how-to-buy-a-grill


----------

